# [Tausche] Dirt 3 gegen Magicka Complete Pack



## CiTiZEN2011 (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mir eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft und einen Gutschein über Dirt 3 (Steam) erhalten. Da ich jedoch kein Fan von Rennspielen bin, suche ich jemanden der mir im Gegenzug das Magicka Complete Pack auf Steam per Geschenk zusenden würde.

Preislich wären das 49,99 € gegen 24,99 €, also für jemanden der Dirt 3 per Steam kaufen möchte, ein guter Deal.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat, würde ich mich über eine persönliche Kontaktaufnahme per PN oder Co freuen. 

Der Gutschein muss noch eingelöst werden, ich versende ein Bild mit dem Coupon-Code.

Grüße

Dennis


----------

